

Online threat — but SWAT team raids wrong house - stfu
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/48018051/ns/technology_and_science-security/

======
maybird

      pranksters placed a 911 call through a computer that
      cloned her number
    

When did 911 start taking voip calls?

~~~
dangrossman
September 28, 2005 was the FCC-mandated deadline for all interconnected VOIP
providers (those that connect with the POTS, like Vonage, Comcast Digital
Voice, FiOS) to provide E911 service to all customers.

